# Log Home Part 1.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

One of this summers big projects, was a Log home that burt down and rebuilt. It was gutted except for 3 outside walls which were soda blasted and restored. We must have stained 8000 linear feet of pine if not more. All trims were hand made as we stained them and 2 coats of acrylic urethane. We finished everything but the logs. The soda blasting company sprayed the logs inside and out.
Enjoy:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Proud to call you a fellow paint contractor. That would be on the postcards for the Spring campaign. You will get a ton of work from that referral. Soda blasting is the way to go. Its not that hard to do, so check into getting your own rig and pick up all the log home restorations.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! The trim looks beautiful!
We just did a bid for a similar job (burnout) and they are comparing the difference in price for rebuild or demo and new. I'd like to learn more about sodablasting!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great looking project. The pine looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am back there today. I will take the rest of the pictures of the house and post them as soon as i can.


----------

